# Blue Angels In High Definition!



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=W6tB8Lf7YoU​

​


Enjoy the ride!
​


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great find Mike, thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Great watch! Pardon the pun!

Mike


----------

